# Diapering Reviews Contest - your chance to win a Charlie Banana Diapering System and Swim Diaper!



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

This contest has concluded. The member with the most reviews entered in the Diapering Reviews Contest - 55 total reviews! - and winner of the Charlie Banana Diapering System and Swim Diaper is:

fayebond

Thank you for your fabulous reviews!







During the contest period a total of 433 reviews were placed! Many are very detailed so they really enrich our Diapering Reviews as a community resource. Much gratitude and appreciation to all of our contest participants.









Do you have a favorite cloth diaper you'd like to tell the Mothering community about? Got a cover, an all-in-one or a prefold you think is great? How about a useful diaper bag or a potty that your child loves to use? We want our Diapering Products Reviews to be a vibrant resource for the community so we want to invite you to share your opinions and experiences regarding the diapering products you use. Come post your reviews for a chance to win a great diaper package from Charlie Banana. The more reviews you create, the greater your chance of winning!

What You Can Win:

*A Charlie Banana 2-in-1 Reusable Diapering System - Tutti Frutti diapers (value: $114.88) and a Charlie Banana Swim Diaper (value: $12.88).*



What You Need To Do:

Head over to one of the Diapering review sections below and find the products you want to review. Once you are on the product page just click *Write a Review*. There you can rate the product, write your review, and give the Pros and Cons. Each complete product review will be worth 1 point.




*Leave a Review for Cloth Diapers:*



*Leave a Review for Eco Friendly Disposable Diapers:*











*Leave a Review for Baby Wipes:*



*Leave a Review for Diaper Bags:*











*Leave a Review for Diaper Creams:*



*Leave a Review for Diaper Sacks:*











*Leave a Review for Changing Pads:*



*Leave a Review for Potty Training:*










Need help? We have a great Review Tutorial that will walk you through it. If you're unable to find the product you'd like to review, just post here to the thread and we'll help you out.

Judging:
The contest is limited to US residents. Prizes will be awarded based on the total accumulation of reviews per reviewer by the contest end date. The cumulative totals will determine the winner. All reviews must conform to our Review Guidelines. Please read prior to participating. Reviews should be helpful, providing opinion of quality and usefulness. Reviews comprised of just a few words to boost total reviews numbers may be rejected. We may disqualify an entry if it fails to meet the minimum requirements, or violates the guidelines. Any disputes will be settled at the discretion of our staff. Please also read the Terms & Conditions of the contest before you participate.

The contest will begin *Tuesday, March 19, 2013* and run for two weeks, ending *Monday, April 1st, 2013* at 11:59 PM Pacific Time. The winner will be announced on or about Friday, April 5th, 2013 and contacted by email to arrange for prize delivery. Please make sure the email you used for registration on Mothering is current and correct as that is the address we will use to contact you.

Good luck!

About Charlie Banana®

Established in 2010, Charlie Banana® is the international luxury brand of cloth diapers and organic baby products. Charlie Banana® was created out of love for eco friendliness, quality and design by cloth diaper industry experts with more than 12 years combined experience. The Winc Design Ltd family and children are the inspiration behind Charlie Banana® - with the desire to design products that individuals feel confident to use on their babies and themselves.

Charlie Banana® product collection includes 2-in-1 Eco Diapering System, Eco-Safe Laundry Soap, Organic Wipes, 2-in-1 Swim Diaper & Training Pants, Disposable Liners, Tote Bags, Diaper Laundry Bags, Change Pads, Baby Training Pants, Organic Cotton Underwear, Organic Cotton Baby Leg Warmers, Reusable Feminine Pads and Reusable Nursing Pads. For more information, contact http://www.charliebanana.com.

About the One Size Diapers
Charlie Banana® 2-in-1 Reusable One Size diapering system features a no-slip, bra-strap design, making it possible to change the diaper from small to large in one easy step. The sizing adjustment straps are tucked nicely in the interior fleece so no part of the elastic or adjustment system touches baby's delicate skin.

About the Swim Diaper and Training Pants
Charlie Banana® 2-in-1 Swim Diaper & Training pants have a waterproof, outer layer and a soft organic cotton interior lining, which is gentle against your baby's skin. They make an ideal training pant when potty training a child because of the trim fit, easy removal and they are truly absorbent!


----------



## lovemylab (Jan 7, 2013)

Love bum genius 4.0! They fit well and they have reusable inserts which is another money saver!

The other things I absolutely love is the dekor diaper pail! No stink passes threw! We use reusable pail liners instead of the plastic refil bags.


----------



## Amanda Vega (Dec 16, 2011)

I am a huge fan of the http:/www.rockabums.com brand. Their diaper has a ton of options (velcro and snaps) and various fits that include newborn. Out of all of the diapers I've tried, this one fits the best and has the coolest designs by far.

Amanda


----------



## Rachel88 (Mar 3, 2011)

I cannot sing the praises of Bummis Super Brite wraps enough! They hold up to lots of washing, the Velcro never goes bad, and the gussets on the legs keep leaks form happening even on my skinny girl. We use them with basic prefolds and it is a great system for us.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thanks for the reviews here but to be eligible for the contest you must place your reviews in our Diapering Reviews section, as stated in the contest information:

Quote:


> Head over to the Diapering Reviews section of the website and find the products you want to review. Once you are on the product page just click Write a Review. There you can rate the product, write your review, and give the Pros and Cons. Each complete product review will be worth 1 point.


----------



## sinell (Apr 7, 2012)

Our family loves fitted Kissaluvs! So soft and really absorbing-we use them as night time diapers with a wool cover and it has been a total game changer!


----------



## Jennifer Harder (Mar 21, 2013)

i cant wait to start cloth diapering!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Harder (Mar 21, 2013)

i cant wait to start cloth diapering!!!!!


----------



## ncarpenter (Mar 21, 2013)

Since using Charlie banana's my two year old is starting to potty train and my 2 month old is much happier!!!! 😀


----------



## katy8ug (Mar 22, 2013)

My favorite diaper bag was not on the list so i'm adding it here! It is the Vera Bradley convertible baby bag. I am an unconventional woman... I detest purses and instead fit all of my things in a pocket wallet. If I ever HAVE to have a purse I use a cross-body or backpack style only. Shoulder straps hurt my shoulders or one strap constantly falls down... not for me. And holding a bag... yeah right us moms need our hands!!! This new bag came out and can be worn as cross body, backpack, shoulder or hand bag. Very versatile and SO CUTE!! I got the tutti frutti. The interior of the bag is waterproof and the exterior is cloth so if it gets dirty all you need to do is use a little spray and wash and pop in the washing machine. It includes a diaper changing pad and has pockets on the inside. If you are an overstuffer mom - then you can always keep the not so important things (blankets, changes of clothes, etc) in an additional bag in the trunk of your vehicle. I would also continue to use this as a purse in the future. Only con is the price... $109 BUT the durability of Vera Bradley products is unreal!!! I have pocket wallets that have been washed 20+ times and over 7 years old still in mint condition. Here is the link  http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Mom-and-Baby/Convertible-Baby-Bag/1001980/defaultColorVariantId/180913/c/638/sc/643/p/1001980.uts?fromSearch=1


----------



## katy8ug (Mar 22, 2013)

As far as diaper creams I prefer either coconut oil (can be purchased at any health food store) but ask doctor first as many people are allergic to coconut!! I am also a HUGE advocate for the NIVEA baby line. It is VERY VERY hard to find but Nivea has been used by my family for generations. For diaper cream I like either the Smoothy Cream or Soft Cream. No reactions and keeps baby protected and soft. Fabulous!


----------



## katy8ug (Mar 22, 2013)

Last 2 products that were not found in the options I promise!!

1) Munchkin waterproof liners (comes in packs of 3) - I love these because they are waterproof so very easy to wipe clean because messes WILL get on changing pad. I'll throw them in the wash once a week and have a backup to use in the meantime. I tried using cotton covers and YUCK.... I gave up on those within the first 2 weeks.

2) Charlie Banana hanging diaper bag - I prefer not to hang the bag instead I use it as a liner in my arm & hammer diaper pail and it's great...it's washable and goes right in the wash with the diapers. No cons.


----------



## cbwilke (Jan 25, 2013)

Was hoping to review the Moraki diaper but can't get it to come up in the review options, thanks


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

cbwilke, can you send me a link to the diaper at the website it can be purchased? I can create the product in our Reviews system but I want to make sure I place the correct one and correct picture.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Our reviewers currently leading with the greatest number of reviews are:

katy8ug - 18

pupsnkids - 16

rachel88 - 12

asteph - 8

liq1011 - 8

You have until April 1st to place reviews so there's plenty of time to take the lead!









Here's a list of the number of reviews placed so far, by username:

aileennamae - 1

asteph - 8

bgerl - 1

capariel - 1

cbwilke - 3

charityj - 3

chavimom - 1

danube - 1

deniseandcrew - 3

fayebond - 6

heatherlyb - 6

idea_leah - 1

ihave7kids - 3

jenthomason99 - 1

jess p - 1

jessica - kay - 1

junejulyaugust - 1

katy8ug - 18

kirstenp - 1

krystinarenee - 1

Llauran520 - 1

liq1011 - 8

love4us - 1

lunalady - 6

maddmom41 - 4
mama jojo - 4

marathonmommy - 1
megmoore - 5
momzilla - 1
morgane - 1
mrsoclark - 1

mum4vr - 5

mummamal - 1

naturalnewborn - 1

nikkig - 1

otepbunni - 2

pupsnkids - 16

rachel88 - 12

rgncls - 1

rosevt - 2

rosieh2 - 2

sleepymama - 1

speedfunk - 2

sphinx - 2

texasmama112 - 3


----------



## tri31 (Jan 30, 2007)

I am in the process of selling my current stash, I am so happy to see this thread. Thanks.


----------



## LunaLady (Dec 28, 2010)

Will there be any update on total review count before the contest is over?


----------



## LunaLady (Dec 28, 2010)

Phew, I reviewed every single diapering and diaper related item we've used!


----------



## short mom (Mar 24, 2013)

I tried to submit a review and it says I am not authorized. Any suggestions on how to proceed would be appreciated. I have never used Charlie B's but would love to try them.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

short mom, all of your reviews are in the Reviews section. I think everything is fine. I don't see any outstanding reviews being held in our system.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

The member with the most reviews entered in the Diapering Reviews Contest - 55 total reviews! - and winner of the Charlie Banana Diapering System and Swim Diaper is:



fayebond

Thank you for your fabulous reviews!







During the contest period a total of 433 reviews were placed! Many are very detailed so they really enrich our Diapering Reviews as a community resource. Much gratitude and appreciation to all of our contest participants.


----------

